# fx5 making lots of noise - help!!!



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

It was running silent, then I did a media change from crushed coral to sponge and now it is making a load constant noise

any advise?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

the noise maybe coming from an accumulation of air bubbles inside the canister filter. especially when the air bubbles gets drawn into the impeller. if not that, then it could be sand/crushed coral pieces, getting lodged where the impeller is.
just elimination process. chances are is that it is because of air bubbles. that happens to my xp4 after i clean open it up for cleaning.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Sure does sound like air in the impeller, try tipping on a 45 degree angle while it's running sometimes it will clear the air bubble. Good luck


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you take the impeller out and clean it and the well? If not, I would do that.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Did you take the impeller out and clean it and the well? If not, I would do that.


how do I take out the impeller?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

It's pretty easy and its in the manual. If I recall, there's only 4 screws holding the motor assembly in there. Once that's removed, it should just slide off. Empty the filter, and flip it upside down as that makes it easier.



firsttenor said:


> how do I take out the impeller?


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> It's pretty easy and its in the manual. If I recall, there's only 4 screws holding the motor assembly in there. Once that's removed, it should just slide off. Empty the filter, and flip it upside down as that makes it easier.


Thanks, I'll try to do that tonight.
I don't have the manaul so that's why I asked lol. I got it used.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

firsttenor said:


> Thanks, I'll try to do that tonight.
> I don't have the manaul so that's why I asked lol. I got it used.


Here you go: http://www.hagen.com/pdf/aquatic/FX5_user_manual_EN.pdf


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

mine does that when I clean it out, it usually takes a few days to correct its self but once all the trapped air is gone it will be silent again


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Brisch said:


> mine does that when I clean it out, it usually takes a few days to correct its self but once all the trapped air is gone it will be silent again


okay, thanks so much for all your help guys!


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Here you go: http://www.hagen.com/pdf/aquatic/FX5_user_manual_EN.pdf


Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------

